# Looking for Dental Insurance as low as possible



## Denise1952 (Dec 28, 2017)

because I am low-income.  It's too late this time, as I need to spend a lot of my savings to fix a bridge that's gone wacko, and giving me a lot of pain.

But once I get through this, I need to purchase dental insurance.  I am wondering if others might help me find something I can handle?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Outdoorsygal (Dec 28, 2017)

None of this will probably help but nothing to loose throwing it out there-

This is a long shot Denise but noticed you have dark hair. The Indian Health Service has a level of dental care for Native Americans. If you are of Native American Descent, you can stop by there and talk with them. Bring your family tree book if you can. Otherwise I am told there are Dental Schools which can be cheaper but aren't always
If you think it is possible to sign up for Medicaid, depending upon your State, it may come with dental care.

Whatever you need, sometimes it is worth it to travel. We live 1 hr from the California/Nevada border and I hear Dental is cheaper in Nevada. Most things overall are cheaper up there so no surprise.  Good luck to you


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 28, 2017)

Outdoorsygal said:


> None of this will probably help but nothing to loose throwing it out there-
> 
> This is a long shot Denise but noticed you have dark hair. The Indian Health Service has a level of dental care for Native Americans. If you are of Native American Descent, you can stop by there and talk with them. Bring your family tree book if you can. Otherwise I am told there are Dental Schools which can be cheaper but aren't always
> If you think it is possible to sign up for Medicaid, depending upon your State, it may come with dental care.
> ...



Thank you but I don't have Native American heritage.  Nice of you to put it out there though  I think it will be something AARP has available. I found some things on that I'll look into tomorrow.  Just need to make it through the next 3 days with this issue until Monday when the dentist I want to see is back.  And even then, not sure he will take me in very soon, who knows.  I can go to the emergency room if I can't handle it anymore, so far, Aleve is helping me through


----------



## terry123 (Dec 28, 2017)

Denise I have a Humana Medicare Advantage Plan instead of regular Medicare. They offer a dental plan for around 16.00 a month. It pays $1500.00 a year.  I have a lot of work to be done and will cancel it after I am through.  When I was working all of our dental plans paid 1000.00 a year so this Medicare plan pays a little more.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks terry, I will look into that since I have medicare now. The lowest I've found so far is with AARP and its 50 a month but it's lacking.


----------



## Outdoorsygal (Dec 28, 2017)

Denise I searched a ladies thread from City Data. She lived in Crescent City for years until about 6 months ago and moved to S.F. I've emailed you her name on City Data.

Here is a copy of one of her posts I searched out- It is from June 2017

I can give you one little example of how living in a wealthier county  does make a difference for health.  I was living in Del Norte County,  which is one of the poorest counties in CA.  I have Denta-Cal (part of  Medi-Cal, which is basically Medicaid in CA).  But, even though there is  a Denta-Cal clinic in Crescent City, where I was living, they were not  taking new adult patients and didn't expect to ever do so.

The nearest clinic I could go to for dental  care was in Redding.  A four hour drive each way, and the gas to get  there and a hotel room, unless I was up to doing it in one day.

Next option was to go sign in at the local clinic at 8:00 a.m. and hope  they could squeeze you in, if there was a cancellation.  I needed a  tooth pulled that was killing me, and I was able to get it pulled -  after waiting 5 hours in the waiting room.  So, forget about getting  cleanings or check-ups or anything that wasn't dire.

So, needless to say, my dental care has  seriously suffered for the last 3 1/2 years.  I'll be able to now make  an appointment locally, because I'm in a county that can afford to pay  enough dentists.  So, I'll be getting check-ups and cleanings and some  new crowns, etc., that have been sorely needed for a few years.  

In Del Norte County, you regularly see people missing front teeth.  I'm  talking the clerks at the Walgreens or at Home Depot, etc.  And that's  mainly due to a lack of resources.  They probably qualify for the local  clinic, but can't be seen, can't afford to drive 4 hours each way to get  their teeth taken care of, etc.

I guess if you could afford to fly wherever you needed to go, that would  work.  Or if you just wouldn't take care of your teeth anyway...

But, there are lots of other resources in a wealthy county, too, that  are not available in poor counties, in all different segments of health  care.  It does make a difference in my personal health to have these  resources where I live.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 29, 2017)

Have you looked at Covered California for a dental plan?

https://apply.coveredca.com/apspahb...&_st=&_nfls=false&_pageLabel=previewPlanPage#


----------



## deesierra (Dec 29, 2017)

I wish I could offer you some positive advice Denise, but I have been researching dental coverage for 3 years now and haven't found anything worthwhile. Last year I took a Humana plan for $23 a month because I got a good sales pitch. My fault for not investigating thoroughly. Come to find out, it covered two cleanings a year and a couple of xrays.....that's it, very basic. Earlier this year I broke a tooth and needed a temporary crown. The plan covered $18 out of a $325 charge. My dentist, a very kind man, warned me that switching to better coverage would probably not cover my pre-existing condition (temporary crown). What I've found is that he was correct.....pre-existing conditions are not covered by any insurance I've looked into. Not only that, even "better" plans that charge $50 a month or more have an annual limit of $1500. I expect in the future, because of prior tooth loss, I will need bridges or implants or ultimately dentures. Doing the math, if I pay at minimum $600 a year for insurance, and I am paying out of pocket well over the $1500 annual limit, my conclusion is that dental insurance is not worth the expense. If anyone reading this has a differing opinion or a great dental plan to share, I am all ears.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 29, 2017)

deesierra said:


> I wish I could offer you some positive advice Denise, but I have been researching dental coverage for 3 years now and haven't found anything worthwhile. Last year I took a Humana plan for $23 a month because I got a good sales pitch. My fault for not investigating thoroughly. Come to find out, it covered two cleanings a year and a couple of xrays.....that's it, very basic. Earlier this year I broke a tooth and needed a temporary crown. The plan covered $18 out of a $325 charge. My dentist, a very kind man, warned me that switching to better coverage would probably not cover my pre-existing condition (temporary crown). What I've found is that he was correct.....pre-existing conditions are not covered by any insurance I've looked into. Not only that, even "better" plans that charge $50 a month or more have an annual limit of $1500. I expect in the future, because of prior tooth loss, I will need bridges or implants or ultimately dentures. Doing the math, if I pay at minimum $600 a year for insurance, and I am paying out of pocket well over the $1500 annual limit, my conclusion is that dental insurance is not worth the expense. If anyone reading this has a differing opinion or a great dental plan to share, I am all ears.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2017)

Outdoorsygal said:


> Denise I searched a ladies thread from City Data. She lived in Crescent City for years until about 6 months ago and moved to S.F. I've emailed you her name on City Data.
> 
> Here is a copy of one of her posts I searched out- It is from June 2017
> 
> ...



All 100% true.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Have you looked at Covered California for a dental plan?
> 
> https://apply.coveredca.com/apspahb...&_st=&_nfls=false&_pageLabel=previewPlanPage#



I have that as well Bea, but the story from the lady that Outdoorsgal met on city-data is the same as my story. Thanks so much for replying here, it helped me.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2017)

deesierra said:


> I wish I could offer you some positive advice Denise, but I have been researching dental coverage for 3 years now and haven't found anything worthwhile. Last year I took a Humana plan for $23 a month because I got a good sales pitch. My fault for not investigating thoroughly. Come to find out, it covered two cleanings a year and a couple of xrays.....that's it, very basic. Earlier this year I broke a tooth and needed a temporary crown. The plan covered $18 out of a $325 charge. My dentist, a very kind man, warned me that switching to better coverage would probably not cover my pre-existing condition (temporary crown). What I've found is that he was correct.....pre-existing conditions are not covered by any insurance I've looked into. Not only that, even "better" plans that charge $50 a month or more have an annual limit of $1500. I expect in the future, because of prior tooth loss, I will need bridges or implants or ultimately dentures. Doing the math, if I pay at minimum $600 a year for insurance, and I am paying out of pocket well over the $1500 annual limit, my conclusion is that dental insurance is not worth the expense. If anyone reading this has a differing opinion or a great dental plan to share, I am all ears.



Thanks Dee, only now that I am having issues, am I finding out how bad things are  I heard about dental insurance not being worth it before, and I believe what you say is "sadly" true.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 46676



I couldn't see the "I agree" Ken but when I clicked on reply with quote, I see it now.  Yes, I don't think buying insurance for dental is going to help me.  This would be a pre-existing for sure. And what I could afford would probably not cover anything but cleanings, simple stuff.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm afraid this might be more than just a tooth issue.  I have no swelling, but the gums/teeth are hurting even over on the other side, and above in my upper gums. I just won't know until I can see a dentist.  I'm hurting too much to be able to communicate all that is going on with me, but lastnight when I had some relief from Aleve, I decided to search around and see about dental insurance so I could see one of the dentists in this town that don't take denti-cal.  I was ashamed to let people know I get that because my income is so low.  I hurt too much to give a damn what people say or think about low-income folks though.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 29, 2017)

Advice from someone who has very nice teeth, has had a lot of work done, and is very conscientious about dental matters:

*Forget about dental insurance. find a college/university that has a dental school and have the work done there. (or, if you do get dental insurance the colleges do honor it.)*

- they are VERY thorough
- they do beautiful work that is double checked
- best of all the price is 1/2 (or less) what a private dentist charges

I'm fortunate to still have all my own natural teeth, lots of crowns, but no bridges/partials. 

You will still have to pay upfront, and the appointments are time-consuming, but (imo) it is well worth it.  Even if you have to travel a bit, I'd look into it and make some calls.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 29, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> Advice from someone who has very nice teeth, has had a lot of work done, and is very conscientious about dental matters:
> 
> *Forget about dental insurance. find a college/university that has a dental school and have the work done there. (or, if you do get dental insurance the colleges do honor it.)*
> 
> ...



EXCELLENT advice!  ALL dental insurance is laughably horrible!  I've had it for most of my life, but only to guard against something coming along of a catastrophic nature.  For routine work, every plan I've ever had covers two cleanings a year and that's it!  For anything else, you will pay the lion's share of the cost and the insurance will kick in a few dollars, total!  Hopefully, I'll never have to see what happens after a truly catastrophic dental episode.  I know it wouldn't be pretty!


----------



## deesierra (Dec 29, 2017)

Denise have you looked into CareCredit? I was encouraged by a friend a few months ago to apply for it so I did.....and am glad. It was a really easy process, I was approved over the phone in just a few minutes time. It has allowed me to not have to take a chunk out of my savings to cover health or dental expenses, and even veterinarian expenses for my fur kids. The great thing about it is if you can pay it off within a specified time frame, there are no interest charges. I haven't found a care provider yet that doesn't accept it, but I'm sure there are some that don't. I'm so sorry you are having such mouth pain. It just makes life miserable :miserable:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2017)

I think there is one in Redding. At emergency room now but will write m

ore later


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 29, 2017)

Hope your wait in the ER is not too long Denise and your pain gets resolved. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2017)

Thank you again dee I will check on that for sure!! I'm still waiting to get in and it's been 2.5 hours so far. Lots of emergency and few doctor s


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2017)

Thank you Cindy


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2017)

Good luck in emergency Denise, hope they can help you soon.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 29, 2017)

Unfortunately I agree that most dental insurance is worthless.


----------



## dpwspringer (Dec 30, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> Advice from someone who has very nice teeth, has had a lot of work done, and is very conscientious about dental matters:
> 
> *Forget about dental insurance. find a college/university that has a dental school and have the work done there. (or, if you do get dental insurance the colleges do honor it.)*
> 
> ...


I haven't tried the dental school route and like you say that may be a very good way to do it. 

The dentist I had for decades retired before I did and for various reasons in the last ten years I have been to at least four different dentists. The one I'm using now seems very expensive but very good, good enough that all in all it is probably less expensive to use him. He knows what he is doing and correctly identified a problem with a crown (that I had had for a decade or two?) that all the others missed the diagnoses on. He did high definition photography on every tooth in my mouth from every angle there is and could show me exactly what I was dealing with... it was like night and day compared to all the other dentists I have ever used. Dentistry is one area where quality work is what you want.


----------



## GreenSky (Dec 30, 2017)

As a general statement dental insurance sucks.  The dental HMO plans pay the dentist virtually zero and he/she offers services at suck a low rate that quality tends to suffer.  The dental PPO have long waiting periods for anything other than "minor" issues that coupled with the maximum reimbursement ($1,000-1,500) you wind up trading dollars with the insurance company at best.

My suggestion is to do one of two things:

1)  As your dentist if they are a provider for Delta Dental PPO.  Is so, ask if they will allow you to pay 100% of the Delta allowable.  Generally will save about 1/3 off the regular rates with no waiting periods nor maximum benefit.  And there is no $40-60 monthly premium just to get back 50% of the cost of a crown.

2)  Go to www.californiadiscountdental.com.  (This works in other states as well).  This program allows you to access PPO rates for thousands of dentists for about $100/yr.  Your services are pre-priced.

While neither of these options are insurance you do save about $900 over the 18 month waiting period just to save $400 on a crown.  It can be a much better deal.

Rick


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2017)

I am calling as soon as I find a University for dentists AC.  Thanks again, I think this is going to be the best thing for me, and I don't have any other options but to continue suffering.  I have Norco, Aleve, and Amoxicillen but those won't last, plus it scares me having to live on those.  I slept about 6 hours, and woke up hurting but took my pills right away, plus I put oragel on the gums, still no swelling.  I'm sorry to all that this turned into a "pain" thread but I had to get off the "insurance" search and onto looking for a damn dentist I can afford.  I had my money saved up to fix my brakes on my truck, and it will now go for a bus ticket/any costs for travel.

It's all going to work out though, I just have to keep putting one foot in front of the other.  Thanks to everyone, but a special thanks for the University idea AC.  I went to OHSU in Portland Oregon years ago and they were excellent.  I would go there if I could, but pretty sure I can make it to a closer one here in CA.  Also, I do have denti-cal which is pretty good, and I think will pay some or at least part.  I need a diagnosis first, then I'll know better.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 30, 2017)

*@Denise1952*

You're welcome.  Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2017)

thanks again, so far, I haven't found a University close enough. Do you know of any in California, or does anyone else? I know I'll have to go at least 3 to 400 miles to just get to Redding, but was hoping for an easier trip down 101, to maybe I-5 etc.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> I slept about 6 hours, and woke up hurting but took my pills right away, plus I put oragel on the gums, still no swelling.  I'm sorry to all that this turned into a "pain" thread but I had to get off the "insurance" search and onto looking for a damn dentist I can afford.



A few suggestions in the meantime, rinsing with warm/tepid water and sea salt will make the gums less sensitive, clove oil (anti-inflammatory, anesthetic, anti-bacterial, germicide) is a natural remedy for tooth and gum pain and Anbesol to me, is much more effective than orajel and available over the counter.  Hope you can find a university that it closer to you.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> A few suggestions in the meantime, rinsing with warm/tepid water and sea salt will make the gums less sensitive, clove oil (anti-inflammatory, anesthetic, anti-bacterial, germicide) is a natural remedy for tooth and gum pain and Anbesol to me, is much more effective than orajel and available over the counter.  Hope you can find a university that it closer to you.



Oh thanks Seabreeze, I have the sea salt right here and I think I can get down to get Anbesol.  There was some sort of thing my mom use to use for her coughing than you would spray and it would numb throat a little.  I might find some of that as well, thank you again.  After I quit being so paranoid about the pain coming back, the pills are kicking in I think.  I am also getting down some oatmeal this a.m. I'm freaking starving, lol!  I have to be super careful.  I can't chew, even on just the "ok" side without putting pressure on the bad side.  Still no swelling.  I sure never heard of any infection where there isn't swelling.

Does anybody else feel like they only get things that are totally baffling.  I mean a cavity I know about, or swelling would tell me abscess.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2017)

That was probably Chloraseptic for the throat, it does work well.  Sensodyne toothpaste also helps with gum pain and sensitivity, but you have to use it a few days at least to notice the benefits.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2017)

thanks Seabreeze,  yes, that's the stuff my mom had.  I do want to get sensodyne as well when I can get to the store again.  I did pick up some cheap AIM toothpaste I figure will be safer than what I was using.  It was Crest Pro-health and said it was for sensitive & enamel shield, but it did also say tarter control, something like that.  I think it might have been too rough on my teeth.  Plus I think I mentioned I'd been using an electric toothbrush and might have been too hard on my teeth as well.

I have to lay down again, got some oatmeal down, but those dang pills just don't allow me to do much.  Sure they can take the pain away but there's definitely a price to that  hate pills, but to stop the pain, it's a trade-off  ttyl, and thanks again, denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2017)

Just to let folks know, I am doing ok.  I have a plan figured out, and that is to get over to Redding to see a dentist.  What I believe now is that one of my wisdom teeth never came through so they never pulled it.  That is the area where the pain is centered, not on the other areas, but it effected them.  Now only that one area has aching, so I figure I may need the type of surgery that a pro needs to handle, and I sure don't get that even if this clinic allowed me in.  Mostly, I feel I may need a specialist so I may as well go where I can get into one of those if a regular dentist finds that is what I need.

Just wanted to update anyone interested.  Later on, when this is over, I will have to think about whether I want to move in order to get better healthcare.  Happy New Years everyone!!  I was lucky to get into emergency room when a certain Doctor was on duty as he was excellent, and as thorough as he could be (not being a dentist) and really checked me over.  He did have quite a lot of knowledge about the whole thing, and I didn't feel like they just herded me in and out


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 31, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> Just to let folks know, I am doing ok.  I have a plan figured out, and that is to get over to Redding to see a dentist.  What I believe now is that one of my wisdom teeth never came through so they never pulled it.  That is the area where the pain is centered, not on the other areas, but it effected them.  Now only that one area has aching, so I figure I may need the type of surgery that a pro needs to handle, and I sure don't get that even if this clinic allowed me in.  Mostly, I feel I may need a specialist so I may as well go where I can get into one of those if a regular dentist finds that is what I need.
> 
> Just wanted to update anyone interested.  Later on, when this is over, I will have to think about whether I want to move in order to get better healthcare.  Happy New Years everyone!!  I was lucky to get into emergency room when a certain Doctor was on duty as he was excellent, and as thorough as he could be (not being a dentist) and really checked me over.  He did have quite a lot of knowledge about the whole thing, and I didn't feel like they just herded me in and out



Denise, what did that doc say he thought might be wrong?


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2017)

He didn't know for sure, but I think I have a good idea, which I mentioned above.  An actual dentist will have to figure it out for sure though.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 31, 2017)

Denise, I'm glad you have the ER visit behind you and have a plan of what you want to do, that's half the battle some times. Try to enjoy your New Years Eve and New Year's Day, hopefully with some diminished pain.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 31, 2017)

CindyLouWho said:


> Denise, I'm glad you have the ER visit behind you and have a plan of what you want to do, that's half the battle some times. Try to enjoy your New Years Eve and New Year's Day, hopefully with some diminished pain.



I'm so dingy I forgot tomorrow is a holiday so I have that to get through before I can connect with a dentist, LOL!!  Oh well, I'll make it.  Funny how I used to look forward to weekends and holidays, now it seems like they just get in the way of me taking care of business.  

Thanks though Cindy, I appreciate your notes  It all helps, Happy New Year to you and yours, Denise:beerandwhistle:


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 31, 2017)

Well, no yours... ,  just me and my dog who is sick and I'm not leaving his side.  That's funny, Denise, the weekend is great unless you need to reach someone, then it's hurry up. I'll be calling the Garage Door guy, unfortunately.  _If it ain't one thing it's another. Yupper._


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 5, 2018)

Looks like some of this advice is good and doable. I have a Dental Plan but it's not considered "insurance". Last year I had to have a crown put on one of my back teeth. Although I paid $2,400 out of pocket, It would have been $3,500 without my dental plan. I found my plan, Aetna Dental, at https://www.dentalplans.com/ourpromise They have several companies offering plans. I admit that if one is just having a cleaning every year, it almost doesn't pay but one never knows what kind of procedure will wind up being needed. I was glad I didn't drop the plan in 2017! For 2018, I waited for their special deal to sign up again. it was $132 for the year. I hope one of these options members have posted works well for you.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jan 6, 2018)

I've looked at various dental plans but nothing seems to be that good. The plans with the 'better' benefits are only written with dentist I do not care to go to. Just the other day I paid $200 for a dental cleaning, dr exam and full mouth xrays. I do xrays every 2 years and dental cleanings every 9 months. Used to go every 6 months. I have a few crowns so insurance would have helped with those, but the annual cap is so low the overall math just doesn't make much sense. At least not in my area.


----------



## Linda W. (Jan 15, 2018)

It just depends. My DH did use a dental school to get his false teeth made...not free, but cheaper. Now he's got dental free at the VA, so if any problems he goes there. I've been screened at the dental school a couple of times, but they only need patients with certain dental problems and I didn't qualify. And after using dental insurance for a time, it was obvious I was paying more overall than if I just did without that insurance. Now I go to this 7 to 7 place and I pay a bit for their own plan...so far, it's working out well overall, although not so well for the extraction I'm getting soon. I'm paying 70% of the cost for that, expensive.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 16, 2018)

Denise, how are you doing?   I hope you have been able to get to a dentist and are feeling better.

ETA:   I just saw your Diary Thread entry after I posted this.   I hope everything went well today.   Hugs to you.


----------



## Victor (Mar 3, 2018)

Try Careington Dental Plans. It is not insurance. It is a deep discount
dental service off everything. I have been happily using it for many years.
However, only some dentists accept it, but you can look them up online.


----------



## jnos (Mar 9, 2018)

One tip I learned earlier this year at our dentist's office is that if you pay cash or check they'll knock off 5%. We have a state medical savings account with a debit card I'd been using there, but forgot the card that day. When I asked if I could write a check I learned about the discount. I guess you have to ask if they offer a cash discount.

This week DH just had 6 molars pulled in prep for upper dentures to the tune of $984. The cash discount was $49.20. Hey better than nothing, right?


----------



## BobF (Mar 11, 2018)

Denis, you have gone down a long hard road but you are proving that my recent decisions to no longer pay for dental insurance was right.                

In 2016 I started a new dentist where we had recently moved.   He did a clea_ning. some repairs, and suggested a different dentist in different town to rebuilt a root canal problem.    When all was done I had paid $400 of the $1400 of my dentist bill and $0 on my over $1400 crown repair.     Seems like pretty small returns on my annual investments, so now I don't buy insurance any more.   It was a named insurance in this thread but I won't name it.   Just consider the cost and payback mentioned by several on this thread._


----------

